# My O scale layout



## Jimmy

here are some pics. Enjoy!


----------



## xrunner

I'm going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## santafe158

Interesting layout 

What's going on here?









That guy in the back must really want some beans :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Good thing there's a cemetery close by!


----------



## Dave Sams

Looks like fun!

With those open spaced, I would be tempted to wedge more track onto the table!

I'm partial to B&O, so you have my vote.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## old464

hey watch out!


----------



## Jimmy

old464 said:


> hey watch out!



So you are from Greensburg.. Ever been to Bradys?


----------



## Nevada wheel

hey what did you use for grass? is that a roll?


----------



## Jimmy

Nevada wheel said:


> hey what did you use for grass? is that a roll?



Yes its a grass mat. Bachman I believe. Come in a roll of 50 by 100 inches. I used three of them.


----------



## Jimmy

*More Pics*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Going for a little gore in the later shots?


----------



## Nevada wheel

Jimmys layout--rated R


----------



## Jimmy

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Going for a little gore in the later shots?


----------



## Jimmy

Nevada wheel said:


> Jimmys layout--rated R


----------



## Jimmy




----------



## Jimmy




----------



## kursplat

Jimmy said:


>


man, those MOW inspectors go all out on your layout :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy

*New engine*

I got the MTH CSX SD70ACE. I thought the horn should be silver so I painted it along with a few other pieces.


----------



## Nevada wheel

awesome Jimmy!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They probably are not painted on the real thing, so that's a good mod.


----------



## Jimmy

Well I know that the fuel shut off switch should be red and it was not. I bought my father the exact same set but it was the BNSF. The trucks and fuel tank on that one are silver and have painted details. Mine are painted black and do not. I went for a silver look for the horn because I think it should be silver. I'm thinking of adding some details to the trucks as well.


----------



## steam chaser

Ok,I'm worried !!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy




----------



## xrunner

Oh dear.

I think your diorama of the Indian poking the UFO is a good model of the first probable instance of an alien abduction for the purposes of an anal probe of the abducted subject.

Good work Jimmy.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Zombieland !!!! -- Where's Woody Harrelson??


----------



## rogruth

Jimmy,

Glad to see you have fun.


----------



## Jimmy

So I decided to go with some passenger cars. I went with the Railking C & O set. The set came with four and I added the full vista dome car as an extra. They are pulled with my Chessie U36C. I was pleasantly surprised that the marker lights in the tail car actually light. I though that was only reserved for the premiere.
And yes I will be adding some dead bodies and body parts inside the cars as well. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Jimmy

I picked up some Halloween stuff at the local craft store. Most of it fits rather well with my "theme". Scale is pretty close as well. Also got a working oil pump.


----------



## Cape T/A

Thats one crazy layout! I love the sd70ACe!


----------

